# Excel Frage zu shortcut Strg +Ende



## tass (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich den shortcut Strg+Ende drücke springt der mir nicht ans Ende, sonder viel weiter, bis auf Zeile 47097 statt 2500.

Kann mir jemand sagen was zu tun ist?

mfg tass


----------

